# Lüfter Enermax Liqmaxx II 240



## Faabor (17. Februar 2015)

*Lüfter Enermax Liqmaxx II 240*

Hallo,

wollte fragen, ob jemand Erfahrung mit Lüfterwechsel beim Enermax Liqmax II 240 hat. Spürt man bei einem Lüfterwechsel eine Verbesserung in Bezug auf die Leistung?

Ich bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## freezy94 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüfter Enermax Liqmaxx II 240*

Merken wirst du wohl eher etwas an der Lautstärke...
Ein nennenswertes Leistungsplus wirst du nicht merken.


----------

